# Nets @ Sixers--03.02.05



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

New Jersey Nets (25-32) at Philadelphia 76ers (27-29)
Wednesday, 03.02.2005, 7:00 PM EST
Wachovia Center - Philadelphia, PA
TV: YES, CSN, NBALP




After a few days off, the Nets travel down the Turnpike to take on the Sixers in a big Atlantic Division contest Wednesday night. The Sixers added Chris Webber and former Net Rodney Rogers at the trade deadline, but had lost 3 straight games before winning in Milwaukee Tuesday night. Allen Iverson scored 48 points in that game and is averaging 37.5 points in his last 6 games. The Nets could have Rodney Buford back from his ankle injury for the game. The teams have gone to overtime in each of their first two contests, each team winning at home.

Previous Meetings:
11.10.04 - Sixers 108, Nets 100 (OT)
Allen Iverson - 26 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists

02.07.05 - Nets 107, Sixers 97 (OT)
Vince Carter - 43 points, 14 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 blocks


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

i think the sixers will win this one.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Really hope we can win this one, like someone said earlier, let's give it to Webber and see if the Nets front court can stop him.

I have the Sports Pack from DirecTV, and I get CSN along with all the FSN channels, but the games always black out. :curse:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The College Dropout said:


> I have the Sports Pack from DirecTV, and I get CSN along with all the FSN channels, but the games always black out. :curse:


Yeah, sadly that's because the Philly CSN isn't on DirecTV, yet every other one is. They never came to terms with a contract, and it's basically stayed that way.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

You could be like me and have to watch it on statracker all the time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We can't afford to lose anymore to our division rivals. I think we'll win this one if both Iverson and Webber play.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Must win game. With the whole division so close (yes, even the Knicks could win if they contniue this hot streak) losing to the Nets could seriously hurt our chances. I hope Webber finally breaks out.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Big game for both teams. The Nets truly have to win every game against Atlantic Division foes, esp. the Sixers and Celtics. For you guys, less urgent, but still a great opportunity to bury us. Too bad about Mo Cheeks (I was a huge Sixer fan growing up), but he's been doomed out there for a long time. I thought he would be a great head coach, too. I wonder how much was the Blazers and how much was Cheeks.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> You could be like me and have to watch it on statracker all the time.


I feel your pain


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krover is on fire, first 8 points for the 6ers and 8 of the first 10 points scored in the whole game.

-Petey


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

72-69, 8:44 left in the 4th, Nets winning.

Webber is 1-11 from the field..


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PLAY DALEMBERT


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Webber is now 4-18..


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

99-93

Webber gave us nothing tonight stat-wise.

Really bad loss, this was a must win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> PLAY DALEMBERT


Why? Jackson always kills the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Because he plays defense, and actually rebounds, and since Webber was having such an off night, why not play Marc at the 4 and play Sammy at the 5?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is just what I was afraid of. The Sixers slumping and the Celtics going on a winning streak. Just great.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Crap, really bad result, especially since the Celtics are realllllly hot now. Most of us anticipated learning pains with Webber, but our playoff chances are slowing disappearing...we have to start winning soon.


----------

